# Jobs



## author1a

In English criminal slang, thieves often refer to robberies as "jobs". Is there such an expressive word that means the same thing in Greek? My character is snooping through a file cabinet and he comes across a folder titled JOBS, but it's in Greek. Please remember that not every criminal is a genius.


----------



## mroma

They say tha kanume mia dulia (we 'll do a job) and they mean something illegal, take the money from a bank even murder somebody. But I don' t know if you are looking for this now.


----------



## author1a

This is exactly what I want. My good guy character is snooping the files of the bad guys and he comes across a file titled JOBS, which means their criminal exploits, in this case, artefact smuggling. So what would the plural be for the word that translates as JOB?


----------



## balgior

Hello!

I can think of some words that one would use to describe "illegal" actions, however I can't imagine one to write down all of these words to a file. They would rather be said than written.

Some of them are:

δουλειά (job)
βρωμοδουλειά (dirty job)
κόλπο (trick)
ιστορία (story)
μανούρα (? )

Well, if your smugglers are serious professionals i would suggest "δουλειές". If they are some kind of funny goofies then they would have filed their jobs as "βρωμοδουλειές" (which means they don't realize that an eye would stick on such a title).

I don't thing anyone would write down any of the other I mentioned above, because it's the way someone says them that suggests we're talking about an illegal job and not the words themselves. Maybe, just maybe, a goofy smuggler might have used "κόλπα" instead of "βρωμοδουλειές"... If he is too goofy, that is! 

Well, that's my opinion anyway...


----------



## author1a

Well, thank you, balgior, but I don't read Greek writing. I was hoping you could write these words in English letters. Thanks again.


----------



## Tetina

> Some of them are:
> 
> δουλειά (job) = doulia*
> βρωμοδουλειά (dirty job) = vromodoulia
> κόλπο (trick) = kolpo
> ιστορία (story) istoria
> μανούρα (? ) manura
> 
> Well, if your smugglers are serious professionals i would suggest "δουλειές". If they are some kind of funny goofies then they would have filed their jobs as "βρωμοδουλειές" (which means they don't realize that an eye would stick on such a title).


 
I would suggest the word "kolpo", "doulia" reminds me more of murdering although it can be used for robberies too, but "kolpo" can make you suspect it's about a dirty job whereas "doulia" not, it's very general.

*_the letters in red shows the stress of the word_


----------



## author1a

Thank you, Tetina. So what would the plural of *doulia* be?


----------



## Tetina

author1a said:


> Thank you, Tetina. So what would the plural of *doulia* be?


 
doulies


----------



## mroma

The plural is dulies (δουλειές) and I agree with <<kolpo>> that said Tetina. But I think dulies would be better here.


----------

